# First impressions after delivery of 335d



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

I took delivery of my 335d (nicknamed "Tas") on July 12, 2010, and have driven about 80 miles. My first impressions are as follows. The car has met my expectations in every way. It combines seemingly incompatible characteristics. The car is powerful, but lithe. The car is imposing, but subtle. After 80 miles of mostly in-traffic driving, my MPG is close to 18. In my old mercedes driving under such conditions, my MPG would have been in the 12-13 mpg. range. The I-drive system is usable, and the navigation IMHO is quite precise and useful. The upgraded audio H-K system is excellent to the ear. The car is stable on a straightaway and in turns. It is more tightly sprung than my old Mercedes C320. You know you are driving a sports sedan. I love the car. I can't wait for the opportunity to open Tas up on an interstate highway. 

The DC area has been plagued with thunderstorms these past few days. If it is sunny this weekend, I will freshen TAS up with a quick wash and take lots of pictures of both exterior and interior.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## BayouBimmerGal (May 20, 2010)

Woohoo! Congratulations!


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Congrats! Nice color combo. :thumbup:


----------

